# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Kit με Direct Heating Stencils

## manos_3

Γεια σας.
Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα κιτ με direct heating stencils για επισκευές σε BGA αλλά θέλω να καλύψω το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των καρτών γραφικών σε laptop/ northbridge και σε κάρτες γραφικών/ motherboard BGA σε pc...Έχετε να μου προτείνεται κάποιο;
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

